# new owner case 446 !!!



## marcquebec (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi all,i am new owner of a 400 hours 1979 case 446 tractor with mower and snowblower 2 stages.You wont beleive the price i have paid for it,,,maybe a lot too much,but the condition,the avaibility (in Quebec)!!
I look at a lot other garden tractor and they look less strong then case.
The snowblower is not like the one i see on the picture of yours in US ???
Mine have a different ''chute''(where the snow go out ).I know it is a case 48 inches but model?
Is it possible to put a bucket and a wood splitter (i have 3 points back)?

Thanks for your answer,,,,,i hope we will have a lotttt of snow this winter.
Marc.


----------



## marcquebec (Dec 15, 2011)

I forgot to say i got manual and advertising of 1979 booklet with it.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That's incredibly low hours for almost 33 years old. Awesome!


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome to the form, Marc. Sounds like a great deal you have come across, but where are the pictures? Bye


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcoe marc.
Guess ole Santa feels you been good...heck of gift you got..congrats.


----------



## marcquebec (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi thans all,last week-end i was experiencing taking a good slope with my new tractor.I was so surprised when the transmission was like go free and doing a lot of noise!!!
I guy say i just have to put it gently in reverse,,,,,,and it will not make dammage to transmission,can someone explain me what to or not to do please thanks Marc.


----------



## marcquebec (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi thans all,last week-end i was experiencing taking a good slope with my new tractor.I was so surprised when the transmission was like go free and doing a lot of noise!!!
I guy say i just have to put it gently in reverse,,,,,,and it will not make dammage to transmission,can someone explain me what to or not to do please thanks Marc.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

marcquebec said:


> Hi thans all,last week-end i was experiencing taking a good slope with my new tractor.I was so surprised when the transmission was like go free and doing a lot of noise!!!
> I guy say i just have to put it gently in reverse,,,,,,and it will not make dammage to transmission,can someone explain me what to or not to do please thanks Marc.


Not too sure on what you are saying so correct me if I am wrong. You were going up a hill and it felt like the transmission either came out of gear, or the clutch was slipping! Then someone advised you to gently engage into reverse gear so as to not damage your transmission. ( Does your transmission grind when going in gear? ) If it does, I would say your clutch is slipping and needs to be adjusted or replaced. Is this correct? Bye


----------



## marcquebec (Dec 15, 2011)

hi thanks for reply,First i will try to b more clear with my problem,,,when i go up,absolutly no problem no noise and lot of power,when i am going down woops. i just talk to the guy who sale it to me and he confirm to me when he first time try to go down a hill this ''problem'' occurs.And at this time (30 years ago) his saleman said put it gently in reverse to stop the tractor (or control the speed).The tractor have really 400 hours despite its age.He was using it to blow 10 to 15 minutes when he have snow.!!
He was inform about a valve to avoid the problem but he was advice with this valve he will lost too much power.What you think?


----------



## marcquebec (Dec 15, 2011)

i will try to make and send pictures soon.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

marcquebec said:


> hi thanks for reply,First i will try to b more clear with my problem,,,when i go up,absolutly no problem no noise and lot of power,when i am going down woops. i just talk to the guy who sale it to me and he confirm to me when he first time try to go down a hill this ''problem'' occurs.And at this time (30 years ago) his saleman said put it gently in reverse to stop the tractor (or control the speed).The tractor have really 400 hours despite its age.He was using it to blow 10 to 15 minutes when he have snow.!!
> He was inform about a valve to avoid the problem but he was advice with this valve he will lost too much power.What you think?


I assume this tractor has a hydrostatic drive transmission, correct? Question, does this tractor have brakes on it and do they work? Bye


----------



## marcquebec (Dec 15, 2011)

no this tractor is hydrolic not hydroststic (difference???) He does have brake,,,!


----------



## marcquebec (Dec 15, 2011)

Yes the brakes are working, it is a case 446 all original,remmber only 400 hrs.I just read carefully the instruction and they say the lever for moving can serve as brake when we put on neutral.Also they say on each side of neutral there is a ''retard'' position before front or rear .put it on retard ,gaz at max to go downhill,that supposed to restrain the speed of the tracteur.What that mean ,,,maybe the transmission will not disengage?
regards Marc.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

marcquebec said:


> Yes the brakes are working, it is a case 446 all original,remmber only 400 hrs.I just read carefully the instruction and they say the lever for moving can serve as brake when we put on neutral.Also they say on each side of neutral there is a ''retard'' position before front or rear .put it on retard ,gaz at max to go downhill,that supposed to restrain the speed of the tracteur.What that mean ,,,maybe the transmission will not disengage?
> regards Marc.


 Not too sure what it means, maybe it's some kind of hydraulic flow restrictor for the transmission? The noise that you hear in the transmission, is it a grinding sound or more of a squeal?

no this tractor is hydrolic not hydroststic (difference???) Same thing in my books!


----------



## marcquebec (Dec 15, 2011)

no i dont think is a grinding sound it look like a BRRTOOK BRRTOOK VERY FAST.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

marcquebec said:


> no i dont think is a grinding sound it look like a BRRTOOK BRRTOOK VERY FAST.


:lmao: Not sure what that is ( BRRTOOK BRRTOOK ), make a face like it!!  Just kidding, but if it's not a grinding noise maybe nothing to worry about. Is there a dealer close by that could have a look at it? Bye


----------



## marcquebec (Dec 15, 2011)

oh no i will not bring it to a dealer, first lot of troubles for me to move it etc...i dont have to worry about it ,
I am sure t 99 % .I just looking for a trick or a way to go down the hill without stress! And i am so in hurry to have snowto blow.
I was just buying a small shelter to put the tractor,in my plastic shed i need 1 inches more,actualy i close the door with a little pressure on it,not ideal.
Marc


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

OK Marc, Just as long as there is nothing wrong with your tractor, good luck with it. Could you please post some pictures of the tractor and blower, we would really like to see it! Thanks. Bye


----------



## marcquebec (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi again Belarus Bulldog,i was looking to your photo and i discover you are owner of a honda tractor.Can you comment my decision , i was betwen a honda 3813 1991 with mower, snowblower)honda),soft cabin,for 3500.00 or case 446 1979 with mower 48 inches,snowblower case 48 inches(400 hr) 4200.00!
I finally chose the case. What do you think?Am i stupid in my choice ??


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

marcquebec said:


> Hi again Belarus Bulldog,i was looking to your photo and i discover you are owner of a honda tractor.Can you comment my decision , i was betwen a honda 3813 1991 with mower, snowblower)honda),soft cabin,for 3500.00 or case 446 1979 with mower 48 inches,snowblower case 48 inches(400 hr) 4200.00!
> I finally chose the case. What do you think?Am i stupid in my choice ??


Marc what can I say? Back when I bought my Honda HT-4213 it was strictly for cutting my lawn. It was better built then any other brand, small ride-on mower at the time. Maybe still is, but Honda stopped making them, why I don't know! If the Honda you described was in good shape, then you missed out on a GREAT deal. However, the Case being a larger machine, maybe more in-line with your needs. Really, only you know what the two were like and what you needed from them. BTW, we still want to see pictures of yours! Bye


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

What you have there is an early hydrostatic drive system. There is a pump being driven by a shaft from the engine and you control the output of that pump with the forward/reverse lever. That lever moves the swash plate in the pump, which in turn varies the output and direction of fluid flow in the pump. That pump is hooked to a final drive assembly (rear axle assembly) that is powered by a hydraulic motor. The motor turns the input of the rear axle, and the axle spins the tires. What is happening while you go downhill is that the rear axle is starting to spin the hydraulic motor faster than what the hydraulic fluid coming in can spin it. That creates excess pressure on the output side of the pump and low pressure on the input side. By putting it slightly into reverse, you are retarding the flow of hydraulic fluid from the output side of the hydraulic motor so it can't freewheel like it currently does. The problem is caused by the fact that the tractor is heavy, and it has big tires (rolls easy) and both of those together means it rolls quite readily downhill, overwhelming the hydrostatic drive system. The part the original owner spoke of was probably a flow constrictor for the output side of the hydraulic motor on the back axle. That would prevent the tractor from freewheeling, but as you said, it would cause a loss in power and speed in every other situation. I'd just use the directional control lever to slow the unit by feathering it slowly into the reverse position until the unit descends the hill under control. It would probably be best to avoid steep hills if possible.


----------



## marcquebec (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi the honda is still available , i think about buy it and after make a choice about wic one i keep.Honestly my need are not there ,,my honda hst 828 can do the job but i have to walk behind for 1/2 miles to blow snow at my second chalet.Thats why a tractor


----------



## marcquebec (Dec 15, 2011)

i dont have decent pictures for now, i will go at my chalet for week-end and then i will take somes.


----------



## marcquebec (Dec 15, 2011)

thanks a lot countryboy,i really appreciate an exhaustive plication like that.i cant avoid steep hill,but if i understand well,it is like an inversion of power,the pression from the weight and speed of the tractor increase oil preesion over the one provide by the pump,so the power is kind of inverted?? And to put the tractor in reverse dont hurt the transmission,is it right.regrds Marc.


----------



## marcquebec (Dec 15, 2011)

oups i just read against carefully your post , and thanks again i understand whats happens,but can you tell me if there is a possible damage to put it on reverse like that??
Marc.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

You don't need to go fully into reverse, but as was stated above, just to either side of Neutral is a buffer zone that you can use to retard the flow of oil in the system and use as a fluid brake. It shouldn't hurt the transmission as long as you go easy on it and don't just jam the lever from one direction to the other. You could also drag the brakes a bit to help keep it from getting away on you. I'd avoid towing a big wagon full of rocks or some other very heavy load downhill if you can avoid it because a load like that could overload the transmission on the way down. I think that as long as you use common sense, you should be fine with the hill.


----------



## marcquebec (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi i have some pictures but how i post it here??


----------



## marcquebec (Dec 15, 2011)

ok i understand i cant from my asus tablet ,i have to use a computer.Marc.


----------



## marcquebec (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi again,i would like to do a cabin for my 446, if someone have advice or plans for it like the dimensions ,material to use, door ,soft or rigid,etc,,,thanksMarc.


----------



## marcquebec (Dec 15, 2011)

*photos*

here they are ,my pictures of case 446


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Very nice tractor you have there, sir. Looks heavy built! Should last you a long time. Thanks for the pictures. Bye


----------



## marcquebec (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi you now can take a look at my pictutres,and can you identifie the blower?
Marc.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

It looks similar to the one a guy in town had on his 446, but I don't know the model number. It should be a Case brand blower. I think they (the tractor and blower) were built by Ingersol for Case but I am not positive about that.


----------

